# Remote Lighting Controller



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Haven't dealt with one of those, but it looks like a typical building automation controller. I can't read the fine print over the dip switches in your picture, but I doubt you can manually control it without getting your laptop with the building automation software on it and doing it that way. But the good news is, it's driving a contactor or relay somewhere which you can probably bypass and run manually.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Haven't dealt with one of those, but it looks like a typical building automation controller. I can't read the fine print over the dip switches in your picture, but I doubt you can manually control it without getting your laptop with the building automation software on it and doing it that way. But the good news is, it's driving a contactor or relay somewhere which you can probably bypass and run manually.


Yeah, I was hoping to avoid that. This is a cluster f$&ck of an install and didn't want to have to do that. It's a gas station that's been overhauled and boy did they do a butcher job. I guess I'll have to end up going that route.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> Yeah, I was hoping to avoid that. This is a cluster f$&ck of an install and didn't want to have to do that. It's a gas station that's been overhauled and boy did they do a butcher job. I guess I'll have to end up going that route.


Usally these are intentially designed to not be overridden easily. 

I would just override it at the contactors.


----------

